# Range Bags



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*What areyour favorite range bags? Mine are the www.tommysgunpacks.com bags.*


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Link doesn't work... :?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*OK...*

*....just search tommys gun packs on the web...I also see it is impossible to upload fotos here.

Al  *


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

No s in pack

http://www.tommysgunpack.com/


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*Ahhhhhhhhh.....*



spacedoggy said:


> No s in pack
> 
> http://www.tommysgunpack.com/


*....it's the Madcow...that and a useless spell czech  *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got an awesome $50+ S&W range bag for free for mailing in proof of a Walther purchase. I love this bag. Got a 2nd one in yesterday too.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*How long ago is the....*



Shipwreck said:


> Got an awesome $50+ S&W range bag for free for mailing in proof of a Walther purchase. I love this bag. Got a 2nd one in yesterday too.


*...purchase valid for? I got my P-99 QA sometime in late March...BTW, this forum has super potential...I like it ;-) *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here ya go:

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/GUN_A_MONTH/GAM_Offer/gam_offer.html

It says ONLY S&W, but I sent it off 2x with 2 Walther receipt copies, and got 2 bags. At the bottom, I hand wrote that S&W had been contacted, and I had been told that Walther P99's were included.

In truth, someone on another board had called and posted that S&W would allow the Walther purchase to qualify.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I would recommend the I-Shot bags. Great value and sturdy.


----------

